

Facebook founder Zuckerberg hacked to highlight bug - GotAnyMegadeth
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-23518627

======
santimt
already posted:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6229858](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6229858)

